# Mon voisin qui a la wifi peut-il fouiner dans mon ordi?



## Arobox (19 Août 2007)

Bonjour, une petite question de routine...
j'ai un beau G5 sans Wifi. Mon voisin l'a lui. je me demande si il peut capter mon DD de son ordi?
merci les sp&#233;cialistes.


----------



## CBi (19 Août 2007)

Surtout si ton G5 n'a pas de carte Wifi, ça ne risque pas, ou plus exactement ton voisin n'a pas plus de chances de pouvoir accéder à ton disque dur que Boris à Moscou, Ed à Sydney ou Joao à Rio !


----------



## Arobox (19 Août 2007)

Je pensais naîvement que posséder la WIfi suffisait pour détecter tous les ordis allumés  sans distinction.
Je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait être équipé aussi!

donc... je n'ai pas besoin d'activer la batterie de sécurité d'usage,  Filevault, coupe-feu et trousseau,  tant que je ne suis pas moi-même équipé d'une carte?
Boris ne peut donc rien contre moi!?

ha oui, une petite précision:
est-ce qu'on peut lire d'un Pc , les infos d'un Mac via Wifi?
et,
est-ce que les options citées plus haut sont suffisantes pour que Boris ne s'invite jamais chez moi quand j'aurais aussi la wifi?
merci


----------



## CBi (19 Août 2007)

Il y a effectivement peu de chances pour que Boris fasse l'effort de rentrer sur un disque dur de mac = en première approche, le format différent d'un disque dur mac le rend peu lisible pour un PC.
Pour se rassurer tout à fait, le Mac dispose d'un parefeu intégré, dont on peut vérifier l'état dans Préférences Systèmes - Partage - Parefeu.

Maintenant, si tu as des données sensibles (adresse de Ben Laden, codes des misilles nucléaires français, etc...), il est peut être bon de les ranger dans un dossier crypté et muni d'un mot de passe = ne pas oublier que même sans WiFi ton voisin a toujours la possibilité de venir chez toi, te mettre un pain et emporter le iMac...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

Arobox a dit:


> donc... je n'ai pas besoin d'activer la batterie de sécurité d'usage,  Filevault, coupe-feu et trousseau,  tant que je ne suis pas moi-même équipé d'une carte?


Prudence
Va te promener sur les forums Mac  et tu verras que Filevault est pour beaucoup un outil d' IN-sécurité
 marche pas terrible et parfois il y a de désagréables bizarreries , entre autres joyeusetés , parfois  impossibilité de réacceder aux dossiers protégés  ( et là t'es top mal , fichiers perdus de chez perdus)

A éviter ou à utiliser en connaissance de cause


----------



## divoli (19 Août 2007)

Arobox a dit:


> Je pensais naîvement que posséder la WIfi suffisait pour détecter tous les ordis allumés  sans distinction.
> Je n'avais pas compris qu'il fallait être équipé aussi!
> 
> donc... je n'ai pas besoin d'activer la batterie de sécurité d'usage,  Filevault, coupe-feu et trousseau,  tant que je ne suis pas moi-même équipé d'une carte?
> ...



J'ai l'impression que tu mélanges un peu tout.

Le wifi permet de se connecter à un réseau (internet) sans fil. Si toi tu te connectes à internet directement via un cable ethernet, ton voisin ne pourra pas intercepter ta connexion internet.
Sa carte wifi ne peut absolument pas lui permettre de se connecter à ton DD; elle en est bien incapable.

Le coupe-feu te protège de l'extérieur, c'est à dire d'intrus se trouvant sur internet. Il est préférable de l'activer, que tu ais le wifi ou non.

Si tu te décides à t'équiper du wifi, tu protègeras ta connexion sans fil grâce à un mot de passe WPA/WPA2, de sorte que ton voisin (même s'il en détectera l'existence) ne puisse y accèder.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

on va m&#234;me prciser
une connexion par cable entre modem et ordi A ne permet que cette connexion l&#224; (exactement comme si tu branches une seule  lampe sur une prise , ben y a que cette lampe qui peut s'allumer)

wifi
connexion sans fil 
L&#224; tu as deux cas
*acc&#232;s ouvert ( comme certains caf&#233;s et autres maquedo)
l&#224; tous les ordis &#233;quip&#233;s wifi peuvent se connecter
*acc&#232;s restreint: acc&#232;s aux ordis wifi qui ont recu l'accord d'acc&#232;s au point wifi ( via mot de passe)


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2007)

C'est quoi ce teen_slut.avi sur ton desktop ???


----------



## Arobox (19 Août 2007)

Je n'ai pas l'adresse de Bin laben, mais j'ai pas pour autant envie que l'agence du coin ou le voisin viennent se distraire en fouillant dans mes dossiers. pas plus/pas moins que n'importe qui.
jusqu'a présent je ne m'étais jamais occupé de cela, et je suis très en retard par rapport à la moyenne des gens. C'est même un parano qui m'a été transmise par mon entourage "comment, mais t'es pas protégée!! mais t'es folle!!"
enfin, bref c'est quand même mon outil de travail. donc. 

Et puis enfant je me souviens que je faisais des blagues au téléphone, aujourd'hui, je suis sure que la relève se passe sur le net.

J'ai activé filevault.
L'un d'entre vous me dit que c'est périlleux. Je vais aller voir de plus près. Merci!

a supermoquette:
Laisse tomber tes jumelles, il n'y a rien sur mon desktop qui traine.

merci!!


----------



## divoli (19 Août 2007)

Tu psychotes, par manque de connaissances... :rateau:


Activer le pare-feu est une bonne chose.

Activer le filevault est une ânerie; tu risques de ne plus pouvoir accéder à tes données, cryptées.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> .
> 
> Activer le filevault est une &#226;nerie; tu risques de ne plus pouvoir acc&#233;der &#224; tes donn&#233;es, crypt&#233;es.


bah il est pr&#233;venu
Maintenant sot il dsactive soit il assume (enfin... jusqu'au post  _au secours, je peux plus ouvrir _)


----------



## Arobox (19 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu psychotes, par manque de connaissances... :rateau:
> 
> 
> Activer le pare-feu est une bonne chose.
> ...




Je vais le désactiver de ce pas.
en fait je l'ai fait juste avant d'aller sur le forum. c'est justement parce que je ne suis pas informée (oui, j'ai été démasquée) que j'ai activé tout ce que j'ai trouvé qui concerne la sécurité.
le blème c'est que maintenant je me retrouve avec des alertes mots de passe partout! alors que je veux juste que:

on ne vienne pas de l'exterieur dans mes fichiers
on n'intercepte pas de données (codes,login...)via le net.
en cas de download, pas de mouchards qui se faufilent dans mon ordi

voilà. donc je garde le parefeu et je désactive filevault
merci.


----------



## divoli (19 Août 2007)

Ben:

1) Tu actives le pare-feu.
2) SI tu te connectes à internet via une connexion sans fil, tu mets un mot de passe (sécurité WAP/WAP2 en une vingtaine de caractères style _aks23;jjs?'89kjs2 _que tu notes quelque part).

C'est suffisant pour que personne ne puisse accéder  à distance à ton ordi et à ta connexion.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

Arobox a dit:


> Jon ne vienne pas de l'exterieur dans mes fichiers
> on n'intercepte pas de donn&#233;es (codes,login...)via le net.
> en cas de download, pas de mouchards qui se faufilent dans mon ordi


recoucou

 faut arr&#234;ter la parano
le mac cot&#233; s&#233;curit&#233; est tr&#232;s bon compar&#233; &#224; ailleurs
et les mesures simples ( parefeu) sont suffisantes

Maintenant
Je dois corriger une vision des choses
L'exterieur  vient des miliers de fois par heure sur ton ordi
Et c'est souvent pour des raisons parfaitement l&#233;gitimes
Car sinon tu ne pourrais pas faire grand chose

tout le principe de l'internet est un &#233;change permanent entre ton ordi et l'exterieur.

Exemple
tu lis cette page...parce que macg t'a envoy&#233; les donn&#233;es
et tu r&#233;ponds parce que t'es inscrit et que donc macg a verifi&#233; que tu as entr&#233; code et mot de passe , ou rien fait  du tout si tu as accept&#233; le cookie et valid&#233; " se souvenir de moi"


----------



## Arobox (19 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> recoucou
> 
> faut arrêter la parano
> le mac coté sécurité est très bon comparé à ailleurs
> et les mesures simples ( parefeu) sont suffisantes



Oui je sais! 
en vérité, je ne suis pas parano. Simplement, quitte à s'informer, autant le faire une fois pour de bon. 
j'ai le possibilité de mettre une cartewifi sur freebox donc quand je le ferais ça me permet de savoir ce que je vais devoir faire ou pas.
je suis rester plusieurs années avec un G4 sans aucun code ou mots de passe ni même d'anti virus 
ET, il ne m'est jamais rien arrivé.
mais avant je ne travaillais pas toujours avec mon ordi. c'était un outil mais je pouvais faire autrement. maintenant toutes mes notes sont dedans, et tous mes fichiers arrive par e-courrier. j'essaye simplement de proteger mon dd.

voila!


----------



## divoli (19 Août 2007)

Ben la meilleure fa&#231;on de prot&#233;ger le contenu de ton DD, c'est d'en faire r&#233;guli&#232;rement une sauvegarde par clonage sur un DD externe, et de sauvegarder en plus tes documents les plus importants sur un autre support tel CD / DVD.

Et ne pas garder tout au m&#234;me endroit.

J'en connais qui se sont fait cambrioler, et qui se sont faits voler leur ordi ET leurs sauvegardes.
C'est ballot.


----------



## Arobox (19 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben:
> 
> 1) Tu actives le pare-feu.
> 2) SI tu te connectes à internet via une connexion sans fil, tu mets un mot de passe (sécurité WAP/WAP2 en une vingtaine de caractères style _aks23;jjs?'89kjs2 _que tu notes quelque part).
> ...



voila, je crois que ça me conviens très bien comme indications.
j'ai suivi ton conseil,  désactivé filevault et activé le pare-feu.
j'utilserai un mot de passe a ralonge quand je serai connectée à internet via wifi.
merci.


----------



## Arobox (19 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben la meilleure façon de protéger le contenu de ton DD, c'est d'en faire régulièrement une sauvegarde par clonage sur un DD externe



Et si je fractionne mon DD , est-ce que je peux isoler une partie des docs ?
comme une boite dans la boite?


----------



## divoli (19 Août 2007)

Oui, tu peux partitionner le DD. Je te d&#233;conseille de le faire sur le DD interne, mais ce peut &#234;tre int&#233;ressant de le faire sur le DD externe...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2007)

une des facons d'avoir une boite dans la boite c'est tout simplement de graver
le CD-DVD sera vu comme un autre volume ( une autre boite) 
en plus le tout sans partitionn&#233; le DD interne

Par ailleurs un CD dvd  est physiquement ind&#233;pendant 
alors que 2 partitions sur le DD interne , s'il y a un souci de matosse et de DD ben....


----------



## Arobox (20 Août 2007)

La verité c'est que je ne sauvegarde rien en dehors de ce qui se trouvez sur mon DD interne et je n'en ai qu'un.
ça m'ennui d'avoir des cd gravés à stocker en live. je le faisais au début et puis j'ai arrété.
Je prefère encore le dd EXTerne.

cela dit, est-ce que je peux mettre un autre DD interne et interdire le contact avec internet? l'isoler en quelque sorte, de façon a ce que s'il m'arrive malheur, j'ai un back up en copie directe.

évidemment, je ne tiens pas compte des cambrioleurs ou inondations ou autre tremblements de terre, mais je n'irais pas jusque là sinon on n' pas fni.


----------



## divoli (20 Août 2007)

:mouais:

Bon, ben je crois que tu n'as rien compris à ce que l'on t'a dit. 

Moi, j'abandonne. :sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :Bon, ben je crois que tu n'as rien compris &#224; ce que l'on t'a dit.


Presque  
Arobox souhaiterait un  backup interne
(Alors qu'il y a le DD externe qui est fait pour ca)

Rajouter un DD dans un G5
ca d&#233;pend des G5
Et de toute facon ce DD interne en sup sera vu, par le mac, comme un DD externe

Quant &#224; partitionner le DD interne en 2 volumes ind&#233;pendants pour des sauvegardes ,  comme dit plus haut c'est risqu&#233;
En cas de souci materiel avec le disque unique , il n'y a plus acc&#232;s &#224; rien, ni les donn&#233;es originales ni la sauvegarde, rien.

la solution de sauvegarde c'est le support externe. CD DVD ou DD externes. Point


----------



## Arobox (20 Août 2007)

Parfois une question mène à une autre.

1/J'ai activé le parefeu (comme un verrou sur ma porte d'entrée)
2/et j'ai un DD externe comme backup ( en cas de pepin)
3/quand j'aurais la connection wifi, je mettrais un mot de passe aussi long que "sesame_ouvre-toi!!!!" mais en bien plus compliqué.(un second verrou)

j'ai bien retiendu la leçon. 
Il fallait que je sache. 
Merci à tous les deux.  

...et bonne continuation.


----------

